# Morocco Vehicle Import Documents



## doonhamer (Jul 18, 2008)

I am currently preparing for my second trip to Morocco  and want to complete the temporary import documents for the van on-line but I have a problem with the "Identifiant No." I have a number in my passport from the last trip but since then I have had to renew my passport.

If anyone has had to deal with this problem I'd be grateful for advice on whether to use the previous numberr or get a new one in the new passport.

Also if anyone has travelled through Tangier Med port recently I'd like to know how easy or difficult it was.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

As you will need to present your Passport/ID together with vehicle docs, then it follows that all numbers must match............ get a new one with the new Passport number. Don't know your timeframe, or indeed if you already have your new passports but passports for Morocco must have minimum of 6 months to run before renewal.

Edit: PM detourer he is the expert


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I was under the impression that was your number for life, not specific to a passport?

Jason


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Jason
No. in my experience it is not your number for life. I have been to Morocco on four occasions. The last time I had to get a new passport and was given a new number.

I went with DD and although I took my old passport, Ray said it would confuse them if I handed in both.! I certainly think he was right!

Val


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Val..............been trying to contact you........ Email me will you.

Ray


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

Hi we came through Tanger Med for the first time on 8th Jan, it was so simple. Passport stamped on ferry then follow friendly waving jacketed staff to vehicle import booth. There were about 20 motorhomes on the ferry. Stay in vehicle, they take your docs then bring them back to you. Took 20 mins from landing until we were on the Motorway, 10 mins of that driving off the boat to the vehicle booth. Dead simple, not a tout in sight and no hassle.
Cheers Mark


----------

